# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: ساخت فرم گرافیکی

## rezarko

Project1.rarسلام. اين برنامه اي که گذاشتم از یه سایت خارجی گرفتم که سورسشو نذاشته بود. خواستم ببینم کسی میدونه این برنامه چه طوری ساخته شده؟ (در ضمن تو ویندوز xp,98 هم به همین صورته)
با تشکر

----------


## rezarko

کسی نیست منو راهنمایی کنه؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## SlowCode

فكر كنم..
يه تصوير png هست كه وقتي روش فوكوس ميشه اون تصوير زرد ظاهر يواش يواش ميشه و وقتي فوكوس ميره opacity اون تصوير دوم يواش يواش كم ميشه و بالاخره صفر ميشه. شبيه اينو ميشه راحت درست كرد.

----------


## program2vb

> فكر كنم..
> يه تصوير png هست كه وقتي روش فوكوس ميشه اون تصوير زرد ظاهر يواش يواش ميشه و وقتي فوكوس ميره opacity اون تصوير دوم يواش يواش كم ميشه و بالاخره صفر ميشه. شبيه اينو ميشه راحت درست كرد.



اگه میشه ممنون میشم یکی شبیه اینو درس کنی ..... خیلی لازم دارم .... ممنون میشم .... موفق و پیروز باشید .... یا علی

----------


## SlowCode

متاسفانه وقت آزاد من خيلي كمه، ولي سعي ميكنم درستش كنم.

----------


## setroyd

اومده مثل ماشین حساب ویندوز 7 درست کرده ! میشه با alpha image control همین رو به راحتی ساخت .

----------


## m.4.r.m

نه بابا از باتون های Codejock استفاده کن همینظوری میشه فقط میمونه هنگام ترک ماوس Opacity رو کم وزیاد کردنش که اونم بچه ها بگن چی کار کنه

----------


## blake_daniel

سلام.
دوستان این نه alpha image هست نه تصویر png.
این توی کنترلهای پک codejoke هست.اسم کنترل هم فکر کنم backstage button باشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## program2vb

> سلام.
> دوستان این نه alpha image هست نه تصویر png.
> این توی کنترلهای پک codejoke هست.اسم کنترل هم فکر کنم backstage button باشه.
> موفق باشید.


سلام دوست عزیز اگه میشه برام بزارین ممنون میشم دستتون درد نکنه ؟

----------


## SlowCode

> سلام.
> دوستان این نه alpha image هست نه تصویر png.
> این توی کنترلهای پک codejoke هست.اسم کنترل هم فکر کنم backstage button باشه.
> موفق باشید.


من تاحالا اسم ايني كه شما ميگي رو نشنيدم، الان هم ليست كنترل ها رو نگاه كردم ولي همچين چيزي نديدم، فكر نكنم توي ابزار codejoke همچين چيزي باشه، چون كلا ساختارش فرق ميكنه.

----------


## M.T.P

همشون PictureBox هستند.

----------


## rezarko

خوب میشه شما یه نمونه بذازین؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
همانطور که جناب M.T.P هم اشاره کردند تمامی PictureBox هستند، همچنین با تابع AlphaBlend تصویر دوم جایگزین تصویر اول میشود 

تصویر عادی و تصویر دوم (تصویری که زمان قرارگیری موس بر روی کنترل ظاهر میشود) را به ترتیب در خاصیت PicNormal و PicMouseOver جایگزین کنید 

موفق باشید

----------


## l4dl4d

دوستان من متوجه نشدم فایل چیه ولی چیزی که در مورد عنوان هست رو میگم.
برای اینکار میتونید از فتوشاپ هم کمک بگیرید.با استفاده از Gradiant و بقیه ی ابزار ها میتونید یک فرم گرافیکی بسازید.
کسانی که طراحی وب کار کردند این کارو خوب بلدند یه سری تکنیک ها داره کافیه تو نت دنبال 100 Styles for photoshop یا همچین چیزی بگردین تا مجموعه ای از استایل ها رو داشته باشین

موفق باشید

----------


## l4dl4d

یا اینم یه تکنیک دیگه
تو فتوشاپ دو تا دکمه ی هم اندازه با رنگ متفاوت بسازید.
هردوشون رو روی هم بزارین و دکمه ی دومی رو visible ش رو غیر فعال کنید
حالا وقتی Mouse-Move روی دکمه ی اولی افتاد : image2.visible=true
 با تشکر

----------


## program2vb

> دوستان من متوجه نشدم فایل چیه ولی چیزی که در مورد عنوان هست رو میگم.
> برای اینکار میتونید از فتوشاپ هم کمک بگیرید.با استفاده از Gradiant و بقیه ی ابزار ها میتونید یک فرم گرافیکی بسازید.
> کسانی که طراحی وب کار کردند این کارو خوب بلدند یه سری تکنیک ها داره کافیه تو نت دنبال 100 Styles for photoshop یا همچین چیزی بگردین تا مجموعه ای از استایل ها رو داشته باشین
> 
> موفق باشید


داداش سلام ممنون راهنمایی کردی ولی اینجا کسی نمیخواد فتوشاپ یاد بگیره اینجا در مورد کد بحث میکنیم حالا متوجه شدی 

موفق و پیروز باشی یا علی

----------


## program2vb

سلام به همگی دوستان گل اون پروژه صفحه اول مال سایت خارجی نبود مال من بود  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته ما روش زیاد کار کردیم منظورم خودم و محمد دوستم ( justforvb ) عزیز ..... و با سپاس از محسن واژدی عزیز و رضا عزیز ( rezarko  )... دوستان اینم همه جزئیات اون برنامه صفحه اول با چند تا کار دیگه ..... 


*********************

البته قبل ساخت این فک میکردیم ماکروسافت با رنگ این کارو کرده ولی نمیشه با رنگ این کارو کرد چون وقتی بخواین از رنگ آبی به سمت رنگ نارنجی بریم باید وسط از زرد رد بشیم بعد بریم به نارنجی 

قبلش اینو نوشته بودیم اینم میزارم شاید بدردتون بخوره .....

*********************

موفق و پیروز باشید ..... یا علی  :قلب:  :تشویق:

----------


## IranVB

> سلام به همگی دوستان گل اون پروژه صفحه اول مال سایت خارجی نبود مال من بود  البته ما روش زیاد کار کردیم منظورم خودم و محمد دوستم ( justforvb ) عزیز ..... و با سپاس از محسن واژدی عزیز و رضا عزیز ( rezarko )... دوستان اینم همه جزئیات اون برنامه صفحه اول با چند تا کار دیگه ..... 
> 
> موفق و پیروز باشید ..... یا علی


سلام خیلی ممنونم
میبخشید از این سوالم اصلا قصد بدی ندارم، چرا داخل چند پست اولی بصورت درخواست مطرح میکردین؟!  :متفکر: 

باتشکر از زحماتتون

----------


## program2vb

> سلام خیلی ممنونم
> میبخشید از این سوالم اصلا قصد بدی ندارم، چرا داخل چند پست اولی بصورت درخواست مطرح میکردین؟! 
> 
> باتشکر از زحماتتون



سلام  خواهش ممنون از نظری که دادین

اگه خواستمو اول مطرح میکردم ریا میشد اینجوری مطرح کردم که ریا نشه   :لبخند گشاده!: 

موفق و پیروز باشید .... یا علی

----------


## program2vb

سلام به همگی دوستان گلم ...

میخوام یه فرم طراحی کنم ... اگه کسی وین 7 رو سیستم داره رو دستکتاپ راست کلیک کنه و گجت ها رو بزنه بیاد دقیقا میخوام یه فرم شبیه همین فرم گجت ها طراحی کنم ؟ 
کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم .. 

وقتی میخوام فرم رو شفاف کنم ابزار موجود تو اون هم شفاف میشن من میخوام فقط خود فرم شفاف بشه و ابزار شفاف نباشن .. 

البته یه ایده به زهنم رسید ... فک میکنم باید دو تا فرم طراحی کنم اولی رو شفاف در زیر و فرم مادر درس کنم و دومی رو یه رنگی رو حذف کنم ... که فقط ابزار باشن .....

شما هم اگه نظری دارین مطرح کنین تا ازشون استفاده کنیم ؟ 

ممنون از همگی دوستان ؟ 

موفق و پیروز باشید .... یا علی

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام به همگی دوستان گلم ...
> 
> میخوام یه فرم طراحی کنم ... اگه کسی وین 7 رو سیستم داره رو دستکتاپ راست کلیک کنه و گجت ها رو بزنه بیاد دقیقا میخوام یه فرم شبیه همین فرم گجت ها طراحی کنم ؟ 
> کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم .. 
> 
> وقتی میخوام فرم رو شفاف کنم ابزار موجود تو اون هم شفاف میشن من میخوام فقط خود فرم شفاف بشه و ابزار شفاف نباشن .. 
> 
> البته یه ایده به زهنم رسید ... فک میکنم باید دو تا فرم طراحی کنم اولی رو شفاف در زیر و فرم مادر درس کنم و دومی رو یه رنگی رو حذف کنم ... که فقط ابزار باشن .....
> 
> ...


 سلام علیکم
تاپیک زیر هم بررسی کنین:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ی-(Aero-Glass)

موفق باشید

----------

